# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch sapa | du lịch sapa giá rẻ | tour du lịch sapa 2012

## ducnk

*Du Lich Sapa : Hà Nội – Sapa – Núi Hàm Rồng – Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc)*


4 ngày - 4 đêm
Ngày khởi hành: Khơi hành Hàng Ngày
Giá: *2.900.000 VND - 3.500.000 VND*
BOOKING

*Du lịch Sapa: Chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan*
 
           4 ngày - 3 đêm
            Ngày khởi hành: Thứ 7 Hàng Tuần
           Giá: *4.250.000 VND*
          >> chi tiết


*Du Lịch Sapa-Núi Hàm Rồng-Cát Cát-Thác Bạc*



3 Ngày - 3 Đêm
Ngày khởi hành: 28/04/2012
Giá: *2.950.000 VNĐ*
>> chi tiết

*Du Lịch Sapa-Núi Hàm Rồng-Cát Cát-Thác Bạc-Hà Nội*



4 ngày - 4 đêm
Ngày khởi hành: 27/04/2012
Giá: *3.190.000 VNĐ*
>> chi tiết

----------

